# New Goat Owner Questions



## JeanJeannie (Feb 16, 2011)

I was fortunate enough to save three goats, a buck, a doe and her little one from a neglectful and abusive owner. I would truly appreciate any and all assistance you goat worthly people have in assisting me on proper feeding abouts (I purchased first cutting grass for them).  Need  some advice on keeping the pen clean and what is the best thing to use for bedding/to lay over the dirt. Also need some help with whether its okay for the buck to be on a chain until I can get the fence fixed.  

I look forward to hearing from you and the goats, Domino, Mama and Ginger, myself and our dog Max sincerely Thank You.

P.S. I never knew goats were so awesome and have so much personality


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 16, 2011)

the doe probably needs more than just hay, I would recommend some Goat grain, Start out slow.

Do you know what kind they are?

If you aren't planning on using the buck for breeding, I would advice you to have him castrated(whethered), but needs to be vaccinated first.   

I would suggest researching vets in your area and their prices and see if you can have one come out to help you get started with some basics, Vaccinations, hoof trimming, proper body condition.

Are you planning on keeping them long term? or fostering them until you can find them a home?  

If they baby is a male, they can breed quit young.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 17, 2011)

Repeat everything that 20kids said.  

I prefer to buy second or third cutting hay.  They seem to waste less of it.  Mixed grass is fine for boys but the doe needs more calcium.  A goat specific feed will be great.  

Get a goat specific mineral with copper and if you live in a low selenium area the mineral will need that too. 

I use hay or straw over the dirt.  I layer it in the winter; throw new on top of old and the degrading lower layers keep everyone warm.  The goats waste enough hay I rarely have to add, I just spread around what they spill.  Come spring everything gets all cleaned out.  

I do not recommend a chain but if that is all you have be careful he doesnt get tangled up in it.  

Learn how to check for worms and what the signs are something is wrong (loose stool, lethargy, weight loss, etc).  Look into some threads here about tools and medicines. Keep in mind different people have different systems and you may not want *everything* someone recommends or you may want more.  Do some research and figure out what works for you.  I recommend starting with:

Digital thermometer
Drencher
Wormer that works in your area (you may have to ask other farmers or the extension office)
Probiotics
General antibiotic
Hoof trimmers
Vaccines (CD&T at a minimum)

Have fun and enjoy your new goats!  As soon as you can post pictures so we can see them


----------



## julieq (Feb 17, 2011)

Good advice here, but just wanted to say WELCOME!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 17, 2011)

WELCOME! To BYH!!!  


For feeding you would want a goat specific grain..if you have boys make sure it has amonium chloride in it to protect against Urinary Calculi.  Important.  And as for bedding on the ground you want Straw.  It works great.  

Also you will want to give them hay and loose goat specific minerals free choice.   I mix my hays...I personally mix 1st/2nd cut so as Jodie said..they dont waste.  1st has alot of stems so they will pick and pull around that cut to get to what they want..and waste alot.  2nd/3rd is grassier and they will eat more than they waste.  But with hay...you will always have waste on the ground from it!!  Just one of those things.

As for supplies they covered alot...but I would have baking soda on hand for stomach upsets etc...especially now that food changes and housing will take place....good idea to have around. Easier to obtain for goats...and its a miracle medicine at times!!

Have fun...enjoy your new goats!!! I love goaties!!  

And please dont hesitate to ask questions...there are alot of great people on this site willing to help!!!


----------



## JeanJeannie (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Everyone and thank you all for all of the excellent and more than helpful instruction.  I am following it all and they are all so happy.

My Doe "Mama" had two little boys a couple of days ago.  She is doing so great feeding them and they are very healthy.  They look completely different from one another too.  I named them Simon and Garfunkle. Simon is the black and white one like his Dad "Dominio" and Garfunkle is the one with the funky flappy ears. They are such a treasure.  

Have decided to castrate and will be doing that in a couple of days. Learned a great deal from a local Feed shop owner and the internet. Am going to band them.  I am kind of scared.  I do not want them to be in any pain.  

Hopefully you are all able to view the photos I posted of the kids.

Thank you all again. I am looking forward to reading all about your experiences and learning from all of you.

With Love and Blessings, JeanJeannie


----------



## elevan (Mar 8, 2011)

> My Doe "Mama" had two little boys a couple of days ago.  She is doing so great feeding them and they are very healthy.  They look completely different from one another too.  I named them Simon and Garfunkle. Simon is the black and white one like his Dad "Dominio" and Garfunkle is the one with the funky flappy ears. They are such a treasure.
> 
> Have decided to castrate and will be doing that in a couple of days. Learned a great deal from a local Feed shop owner and the internet. Am going to band them.  I am kind of scared.  I do not want them to be in any pain.


If they are only a couple of days old you do NOT want to band them yet!  They need time to develop so that there is not a problem later with Urinary Calculi (UC).  Best to wait until they are at least 8 weeks old before banding.

You also want to make sure that they receive their CD&T vaccination first.

Again for the future health of your new boys, please wait to band until at least 8 weeks old.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 9, 2011)

We band ours fairly early, because we show meat goats and we need them to be healed to sell them and be shown, but for the longevity of a healthy whether you should weight for 8 to 12 weeks of age.

Two CD & T shots in them 21 days apart.

Banding works very easily, They do flop around a little at first as the blood supply is cut off, but it doesn't take them long to get up and going again.

Their grain should have Ammonia Chloride(AC) in it to help prevent Uriniary calculi(UC)


----------



## phoenixmama (Mar 9, 2011)

Re: bedding

The inside of our goat barn (8x14...not large) is bedded with some super cheap cow hay I found, and wasted hay gets sprinkled around on top to do a "deep litter" kind of thing.  Outside their barn, but in the penned area...I put down rice hulls, and Sweet PDZ (in the areas where they like to urinate).


----------



## JeanJeannie (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you all so very much.  Had a little girl from another Mom in the meantime.  Simon and Garfunkle are healthy and happy and a true joy.  Will wait as you all said to wether them until the are at least 8 weeks old.

Again, thank you all so much.


----------

